# New Mare



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

omg moxie she's so beautiful!!! i love the kissy picture  very sweet looking face


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

She's a cutie!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She is adorable. She looks so fluffy!  No critique from me!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

She is soooooo pretty!!! I really hope she works out


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

shes adorable! No critique here


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

She looks a little on the "plus" side right now lol but a very nice mare!


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

She's so gorgeous =)


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

BeauReba said:


> She looks a little on the "plus" side right now lol but a very nice mare!


Looks like a good weight to me, especially in the winter. What does your trainer think about her? Does she fit well into the herd?

She's very pretty.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

She is quite the looker Moxie. I really like her, she looks like a sweet mare. I think it's a great idea to test her out, good for you? When is she coming home?


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Her being on the 'plus' side is one of her biggest draws. There are 3 there that are actually pretty good for me. Her, a morgan, and a draftx. The morgan, if she tones up, she'd be alright, I suppose, but I dont get the warm tingly feeling like I do when I see this mare; and the draftx is tooooooooo drafty. His barrel will be too wide for my short stubby little legs.

My trainer LOVES her. For what the owner is asking, my trainer would happily pay more, I really am getting a steal (if she is everything I require). 

When there aren't any people around, I see that she fits in just fine in the herd dynamic. If there are people petting her, and another horse comes up, she chases the other horses away. 

If I can get a chore schedule set up, she'll come for a test run this weekend, Sunday hopefully. I AM SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Aww! I'm so happy for you! She's super pretty! Hope everything works out!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

She's really pretty and looks like she fits you well. Can't wait to see riding pics


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

I LOVE Standardbred's-I think she's gorgeous and she looks like an absolute lover. I hope it all works out!


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

shes adorable looks very sweet good luck with your test drive


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I know I've been uber picky about the horses you've shown so far. But I really like this one. She looks really solid and well put together. I wish you the very best of luck with her!!! I can't wait for the riding pictures to see what you two look like together. *squee* I hope she's the ONE.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I've lost sleep thinking about her. I really cant wait for her to get here!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Ok, I LOVE her. Really. She is soooo sweet looking! Aww... she looks like the kind of horse you would love from the moment you set eyes on her. She's so affectionate looking. Hehe. 

Conformation wise, she's not too bad for SB. Forelegs a little back at the knee, and a bit cow-hocked in back. She is a little on the plumpy side, but I'm sure she'd look gorgeous once she's had a little toning.

Awww... buy her! Lol. She's soooo cute!!


----------



## Summer08 (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice straight back, and I personally like the length. Its short, so she should be able to stay under herself. I don't see anything I'd disprove of in her legs or body and the haybelly is a good thing with the look of that winter. She has a sweet eyeand passive ears. To me at least thats worth alot. I wouldn't pass on her myself. Very nice horse. If you like the ride and your vet checks her out I'd go for it.


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

she looks like a seet heart, I am not much for critque but I hope she works out for you!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

VERY cute mare, and she sounds a LOT like my mare Sandie! (who I love and is very sweet!)  Good luck, I hope the trial works out for you...I had a trial with Sandie and after Day 1 I know I was keeping her! ;-)


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I thought I would bump this up seens how she will be here for her test run WED or THURS.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Aww, I really hope she works out for you Moxie. I was sad to hear about Rogue... but I really really love this mare. Keep us updated please!!!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Just thought I would add that the mare came to the barn tonight, we rode her, and she's a dream.

Very nice mare.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I remember that mare. I think she is lovely. She is well put together and she is quite thick. I think you 2 would be a really great match, assuming that her temper suites what you are looking for. Keep us posted


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Moxie said:


> Just thought I would add that the mare came to the barn tonight, we rode her, and she's a dream.
> 
> Very nice mare.


Moxie that is awesome! I can tell by looking at her she sure seems a keeper! Please get her!!!! :lol:


----------



## Pure808Havoc (Feb 13, 2009)

took a peek at your photos. just beautiful. mahalo for sharing.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Any more updates? how long do you have her for? When are you going to make your decision to keep her? have you tried to make an offer to a lower price?
Keep us posted


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Well, she got her WED afternoon, and we groomed her up real nice, and rode her out. She hadnt been ridden since july, and had never worked in an indoor arena, but she did pretty well. We all know what type of rider I am (timid) and I felt confident enough to get up on her. I have pictures posted in the Horse Picture section.

I went out and worked with her on THURS. a bit. I groomed her, and lunged her. I dont think anyone had ever lunged her, so it was new to the both of us. By the time she was done, she was licking her lips like someone had put peanutbutter in her mouth. 

I havent gone out to see her today, Im not feeling super, and have midterms. But I will go out and ride again tomorrow. I have 2 wks to test her out, and see if she really is what I want. I am keeping a guarded approach to this mare, and am trying very hard not to go ga-ga over her, I am really trying to see her for what she is. 

If after the 2 wks I like her and decide to keep her, I know my husband will say we cant afford to keep her. So. I really dont know what this point. 

But yes, I will keep everyone posted as to what I decide to do, and the work I have/will be doing with her.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

She passed her vet check today, she does need her hooves and teeth done, but nothing I didnt expect I suppose.

Even the vet had to comment how well she is put together. 

I lunged her again today, she did better.

Maria, my trainer says that she does lick and chew a lot, so she might just be submissive to people in general??


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Great to hear it's working well so far!! Sandie licks and chews on her bit a LOT too, and like your mare, she hadn't been ridden all summer when I got her, I think it's just getting used to the contact and the bit again...she may stop eventually (although Sandie hasn't yet and it's been 4 months haha!) 

What do you mean your hubby prob won't let you have her?? He pretty much HAS TO now, since she's already there and in the "trial period" with you, it would be so CRUEL not to let you now!! I would have killed my husband if he did anything like that! You just have to know how to guilt him into it ;-) Is he a horse person or a "I don't mind them but never ever want to ride one" like my husband is? ;-)


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

She isnt licking and chewing on her bit. Since we've had her, she has only had a bit in her mouth once, and that was while we rode her.

My husband is a very practical person, he is my voice of reason, even though a lot of times I dont want to listen. He's more of a gun person, but he doesn't mind horses, heck, he rode her before I rode her. He did take a couple of lessons with me last summer, and even took a couple of trail rides, so I wouldnt call him one of those people, but I dont think he'd ever call a horse his own?


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I really hope everything works out for you... she is a really cute


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I just really wish I knew what to do.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Moxie said:


> She isnt licking and chewing on her bit. Since we've had her, she has only had a bit in her mouth once, and that was while we rode her.
> 
> My husband is a very practical person, he is my voice of reason, even though a lot of times I dont want to listen. He's more of a gun person, but he doesn't mind horses, heck, he rode her before I rode her. He did take a couple of lessons with me last summer, and even took a couple of trail rides, so I wouldnt call him one of those people, but I dont think he'd ever call a horse his own?


Well that's good to hear, neat that he rode her too!  Well I guess it will just all work out if it's meant to be, right? Hope everything works out for you!!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

she looks soooo cute i bet shes an angel


----------

